# diamond hole saw



## AC Cobra (Feb 25, 2014)

I would like to reef drill my tank. just wondering if anyone knows of a way I could borrow, or rent a hole saw, as I will only be using it once. breaking the aquarium is a risk I am willing to take as I have no livestock at the moment.
thanks everyone.


----------



## dendromad (Mar 6, 2011)

What size? Rona sell cheapish ones in their Eco range that may be good for one time use DIAMOND HOLE SAW | RONA


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

You can try Princess Auto. I have bought them before they are cheap but they did the job.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought mine on eBay. Otherwise a good one is not cheap 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

You will need to drill with water running on the bit a little hard to do when set up


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Get some modeling clay from the dollar store and roll it out into a snake and create a dam around where you will be drilling the hole. Fill it with water then drill the hole.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got a 2" diamond hole saw. what size are you looking for?


----------



## AC Cobra (Feb 25, 2014)

The modeling clay trick sounds like a good idea. possibly better than just puyring water on it.
It looks like 45mm is the size to go with. that is just a little under 2", so I am sure 2" will work.
I did find some cheap ones on amazon, not sure if they are any good though.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I've used the inexpensive ones from eBay no problems


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

use a drill press if possible with steady light pressure let the diamonds do the cutting.
I like to add a little dish soap to make the water stay<G>

I have a stand to hold a regular electic drill if you need one.


----------

